# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  سؤال عن المدرسه الورديه بالشارقه؟

## mayzeada

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم جميعا
انا حابه اسألكم عن المدرسه الورديه بالشارقه وايه نظامها وهل فعلا الدراسه متعبه فيها وايضا موضوع انا فيها راهبات دا مأثر علي دراسه التربيه الاسلاميه وهل يحتفلون بأعياد الميلاد يعني هل الاطفال بيتأثرو بيهم .يعني كيف يكون مستوي الطالب الديني؟

وسؤال تاني هل الافضل المدرسه الورديه ام الشعله الخاصه انا اعرف ان مدرسه الشعله منهج امريكي بس انا محتاره وسمعت عن مدرسه الرساله وحاسه انها حلوه بس للحين لم اذهب اليها واخاف يكون التقديم خلص مين يعرف اخبار التقدريم بالمدارس
ياريت لو حد عندو معلومات عن مدرسه العنايه الانجليزيه بالشارقه ومدرسه الكمال الخاصه 
ياريت تفيدوني وجزاكم الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع

----------


## mayzeada

وينكم ياريت تفيدوني لاني محتاره جدا

----------


## nonahani

صراحة انا الوردية ما حبيتها ابد ابد بس حاطة الان اولاد الاتنين في مدرسة الشارقة الدولية الخاصة وكتيييييير ممتازة وغير هيك مصاريفها مو غاليه متل الباقيين وممتازين في العربي والانجليزي ومدرسين فوق الروعه

----------


## mayzeada

شكرا لرد اختي وياريت اللي عندو معلومات يفيدني

----------


## knouz

اهلا بيكى 
انا تخرجت من مدرسة الوردية والله مدرسة روعة وغير كدة المدرسة دية اتعلمت فيها مبادئ وقيم وللعلم موضوع ان فيها راهبات دة ليس لة اى علاقة بالعكس اصلا معروف تربية الراهبات اد اية شديدة
غير ان لغتى الانجليزية والفرنسية قوية

----------


## mayzeada

شكرا لردك اختي

----------


## الاميره...

شوفي حبوبه
الصراحه انا عندي بالورديه والشعله
بالنسبه للورديه هي مدرسه قويه وكله جد بجد وحتى اتحسين الياهل يمل من الدراسه يعني حصص اللعب فيها قليله جدا ويعلمون الياهل على الانظباط من الكيجي وصح شي راهبات بالاداره بس والله بالعكس محترمات ومتعاونات وبنتي الكبيره من سنين هناك وعمرها ما يتني وقالت ماما قالوا جذه عن الاسلام او المسيح يعني ما يدخلون الاديان بالتدريس والتربيه الاسلاميه موجوده عندهم ولكن تعرفين دايما المدارس اللي تتبع المناهج الاجنبيه ما تكون قويه باللغه العربيه والتربيه الاسلاميه شرات المدارس اللي مناهجهم عربيه وهذا مب كلامي بس هذا كلام كل الامهات اللي اعرفهن وعيالهن يدرسون بمناهج اجنبيه وبمدارس مختلفه بس احنا من واجبنا انعلمهم وانا ما اقول انهم ما يهتمون لا والله يهتمون بس احس مب كثر الانكلش والمواد الثانيه صح نسيت اخبرج شي بس عسب اكون صادقه معاج ان بنتي تشتكي من الحشره في الصف وهذا لان الصفوف وايد متزحمه من الطالبات هذا العيب الوحيد اللي اشوفه بمدرسه الورديه
وبالنسبه لمدرسه الشعله انا امدخله الاولاد هناك بس مب منهج الامريكي لان المنهج الامريكي يديد للمدرسه تقريبا بس من 5 سنوات وعيالي هناك من زمان واحلى شي بالمدرسه الانظباط والمشرفين امتابعين الاولاد اول باول
اسمحيلي على الاطاله واتمنى اني افتدج ولو بشي بسيط

----------


## دافئة الصوت

a;vh ugn المعلومات

----------


## mayzeada

جزاكي الله خير

----------


## الذيد

السلام عليكم

اولا انا بدي اقلكم شيئ ربما يفيدكم

انا امي مدرسة بمدرسة الوردية بالشارقة مدرسة تربية اسلامية

ومافيهاش اي شي مدرسة جميلة جدا جدا وتعليمها جميل جدا جدا ومش مشكلة هل الراهبات بيتعاملو مع امسلمين كأنهم اولادهم

تحيااتي

----------


## tota egypt

السلام عليكم
انا بنتى بمدرسه الورديه فرع مويلح . بالنسبه للدراسه ممتازة و فعلا محتاجه شغل كتير اول باول . الترفيه قليل بالمدرسه لاكن دراسيا كويسه جدا.
اما عن موضوع الرهبالت و الدين انا كنت متخوفه قبل ماوديها لانى جديدة فى البلد هنا لاكن الصراحه كويسين جدا جدا و الاهتمامن بالتربيه الاسلاميه كويس زى مداؤس الدوله هنا . و الادارة كويسه و زى م اخت قالت قبلى ما فيش اى كلام بيحدث فى الديانات .
اما عن احتفالات اعياد الميلاد لا مافيش حتى لما اخذنا الاجازة اخذنها 1\1 فقط مدوش اجازة فى غيدهم بالرغم من ان معظم مدارس الدوله كانت اجازة.

فعلا العيب ان العدد كبير فى الفصل و الباصات لاكن غير كدة ماليش ملاحظات.
يا ريت اكون فدتك

----------


## الذيد

كلامك صحيح اختي انا امي مدرسة بهادي المدرسة ومعلمة تربية اسلامية والمدرسة جيدا جدا

تحيااتي

----------


## amal aljasmy

[QUOTE=الاميره...;19153143]شوفي حبوبه
الصراحه انا عندي بالورديه والشعله
بالنسبه للورديه هي مدرسه قويه وكله جد بجد وحتى اتحسين الياهل يمل من الدراسه يعني حصص اللعب فيها قليله جدا ويعلمون الياهل على الانظباط من الكيجي وصح شي راهبات بالاداره بس والله بالعكس محترمات ومتعاونات وبنتي الكبيره من سنين هناك وعمرها ما يتني وقالت ماما قالوا جذه عن الاسلام او المسيح يعني ما يدخلون الاديان بالتدريس والتربيه الاسلاميه موجوده عندهم ولكن تعرفين دايما المدارس اللي تتبع المناهج الاجنبيه ما تكون قويه باللغه العربيه والتربيه الاسلاميه شرات المدارس اللي مناهجهم عربيه وهذا مب كلامي بس هذا كلام كل الامهات اللي اعرفهن وعيالهن يدرسون بمناهج اجنبيه وبمدارس مختلفه بس احنا من واجبنا انعلمهم وانا ما اقول انهم ما يهتمون لا والله يهتمون بس احس مب كثر الانكلش والمواد الثانيه صح نسيت اخبرج شي بس عسب اكون صادقه معاج ان بنتي تشتكي من الحشره في الصف وهذا لان الصفوف وايد متزحمه من الطالبات هذا العيب الوحيد اللي اشوفه بمدرسه الورديه

----------


## لين كابرى

انا عندى فكرة عن مدرسة الوردية جيدة و مدرسة العناية الانجليزية جيدة ايضا لكن الاعداد دائما مكتملة عندهم و ممكن الحصول على مقاعد دراسية للطلبة الجدد على ان يتقدموا قبل انتهاء العام الدراسى

----------


## emanfarrag6

[] 
أخواتى أريد إستفسار بخصوص الورديه هل هى لا تقبل أولاد ذكور حتى سنه دراسيه معينه؟

----------


## مرت غناتي

وعليكم السلام..
الحمدالله تمام

شوفي هي من ناحية الدراسه ماعليها كلام واايد زينه..متعبه فالواجبات والدراسه ماشاء الله زينه..وصح فيها راهبات ..مع إن في ماد’ التربيه الاسلاميه..وعن الاحتفالات سمعت انهم يحتفاون او يعطزن اجازات في مناسباتهم..
وانا كنت عندهم اليوم عشان التسجيل بس بدون مبالغه اسلوبهم ما عيبني ونظامهم ما عيبني وحسيت بفوضى وما ارتحت وعقب قالولي هاتي ولدج وا ماسوولي سالفه وبصراحه شليت عمري وطلعت واول ما طلعت من عندهم مقهوره وعلي طول غيرت راي فيها.. 

من ناحيه الوريع او الشعله فالورديه دراسهم اقوى واحسن.. و الشعله منهج امريكي صح.. محتاره انا بعد قريت عن مدرسه الرساله أنها زينه ما شاء الله حتى من ناحيه الدينيه 
العنايه بعد زينه الصراحه والكمال بعد واايد يمدحونها ..

بس انا انصحج بالرساله اذا سعرها يناسبج اتمنى اني افتدج

----------

